# "Trash" v Feuergarten - 21 months old



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Been a while! Trash is a little over 21 months old now and such a joy. She is absolutely perfect for me, and constantly blows me away with her drive, attitude, zest for life, and tenacity. 

Heeling and stacked photos courtesy of Spetzio, who's always patient with me when I drag her out and demand photos!























































Some photos from a few months back (also taken by Spetzio)













































She also does the biting thing



























And sometimes I take my own photos too!


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

She's absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Trash is best girl. <3


----------



## Glaicer (Aug 6, 2016)

She is so pretty, the most exquisite trash, a spectacle of a receptacle. <3


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Just beautiful!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Stunning, what nice structure!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Goodness she is gorgeous. Runs in the family.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Great shots! I LOVE the name,and the collar.  What a stunning dog!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Great photos, especially the snow shots! Wow, what a beautiful dog! And the setting, stunning!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

ha ha ha....biting sleeve while wearing bling


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks so much guys, I absolutely love this dog and just had to let everyone else know! 



Glaicer said:


> She is so pretty, the most exquisite trash, a spectacle of a receptacle. <3


OMG I _love _this comment!! 



ausdland said:


> Stunning, what nice structure!


Thank you, I love her build too. She gets it from her parents, that's for sure! Her breeder Gator_Dog put this together and I was amazed!!












GypsyGhost said:


> Goodness she is gorgeous. Runs in the family.


10000% agree, perfection is genetic :wub:



tim_s_adams said:


> Great photos, especially the snow shots! Wow, what a beautiful dog! And the setting, stunning!


Thank you very much! Funny enough, this is just the boring old field down the street, but the snow makes everything beautiful.



Thecowboysgirl said:


> ha ha ha....biting sleeve while wearing bling


Hah! I tell everyone at club that she is a PRINCESS. She's gotta look cute while she bites people!


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

LOVE Trash. How is Trent doing? I follow you on Tumblr lol


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Its amazing how jealous I am of the dog that _I bred myself_! She seriously looks amazing and you have done a beyond exceptional job with her. ❤


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Very nice photos and training....nice dog also.


----------

